

Hulu Plus, Take Two: How’s $4.95 a Month? - cwan
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20101021/hulu-plus-take-two-hows-4-95-a-month/

======
rb2k_
I'd love to be able to use it, but it's not available in Germany.

While I can work around that with a VPN, I'd love to get a break from getting
shown the same "5 hour energy" commercial 5-6 times in a row... As far as I
saw, there are no changes between the "plus" and the free version in terms of
ads.

In general, I'd love to use Hulu and $4.95 seems to be a fair monthly price.

